# Milan: Tonali out 5-7 giorni.



## admin (8 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.

*Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.



Tutto sommato è andata bene.


----------



## Solo (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.


Quindi almeno in panca con l'Atalanta. Sospiro di sollievo direi.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2022)

Quello che ha avuto Tonali non era nulla di che, è capitato anche a me un mese fa, ho sentito tirare all'inguine e ho avuto un male boia (tra l'altro stavo facendo una passeggiata tranquillissima sul marciapiede, è stato proprio un colpo dal nulla), facevo fatica a camminare e sentivo dolore continuo, poco dopo però ho ripreso a camminare, trascinando leggermente la gamba. In una settimana è passato tutto, e senza smettere di lavorare, andare in bici e camminare, ma evitando di allenare le gambe in palestra e di piegarmi troppo sulle ginocchia se non era necessario.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.


Anche i suoi adduttori sono fatti di ferro. Un vero e proprio bisonte Sandrino!! Quanto mi gasa quando lo rivedo litigare con quel ebete di Dumbfries. 
In tanti soffriranno questa stagione con la dittatura Tonalista. Adesso Milanello è casa sua , ha la fiducia di tutti quindi la prossima tappa è diventare un top mondiale. Io ovviamente ci credo fortemente..

Io lo adoro ma sono molto esigente con lui. Per me quest'anno deve segnare qualcosa come 10 gol e quando si inserisce a arriva vicino ai 25 metri della porta, deve assolutamente tirare delle sassate di collo pieno e pulire l'incrocio dei pali delle sue ragnatelle .
Il ragazzo ha la potenza e la tecnica per segnare da lontano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ci è andata di lusso.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

*Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

*Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.
> 
> *Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.
> 
> *Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


Alla fine l'unica cosa che si è rotta davvero è il c**o di chi sperava in un lungo stop.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Anche i suoi adduttori sono fatti di ferro. Un vero e proprio bisonte Sandrino!! Quanto mi gasa quando lo rivedo litigare con quel ebete di Dumbfries.
> In tanti soffriranno questa stagione con la dittatura Tonalista. Adesso Milanello è casa sua , ha la fiducia di tutti quindi la prossima tappa è diventare un top mondiale. Io ovviamente ci credo fortemente..
> 
> Io lo adoro ma sono molto esigente con lui. Per me quest'anno deve segnare qualcosa come 10 gol e quando si inserisce a arriva vicino ai 25 metri della porta, deve assolutamente tirare delle sassate di collo pieno e pulire l'incrocio dei pali delle sue ragnatelle .
> Il ragazzo ha la potenza e la tecnica per segnare da lontano.


Sandrino ci mette la stessa grinta intensità e passione che metterebbe un qualsiasi utente di questo forum. Sandro ha il Milan nel cuore proprio come noi


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Tonali dopo le belle notizie di oggi (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/tonali-niente-lesioni-out-con-udinese.119255/#post-2738152 ) starà fuori per 5-7 giorni. Salterà l'Udinese ma tornerà con l'Atalanta.
> 
> *Anche la GDS in edicola conferma: Tonali out 7 giorni.*


Speriamo che Krunic e Pobega si facciano trovare pronti, ma non ho dubbi. Isma deve prendere in mano il centrocampo come solo lui sa fare


----------

